# ferts



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm planning on using DIY root tabs using Osmacot Plus. I know that some fertilizers are bad for invertebrates so I need to check and see if this is one of them. Anyone have problems with these two in the same tank?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i believe these are a favorite used by jccaclimber, and i know he keeps shrimp.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Summer said:


> i believe these are a favorite used by jccaclimber, and i know he keeps shrimp.


Thanks. That's what I needed to know. I'll keep with my plan.


----------

